# Sky eats airplane "glitch" noise



## _detox (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys.
Just saw Sky Eats Airplane live, they were sick.

They have these little glitched out sounds that pop up occasionally on their new album, and I've always thought it was programmed with the rest of the synth stuff, but during sound check, both of the guitarists would hit a pedal and BAM there's the sound. I was quite shocked.

I was meaning to ask the guitarist how he did it, but figured it was just a tremolo pedal turned way up. 

Check 1:20 in this video and listen for it:
YouTube - Numbers by Sky Eats Airplane

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 19, 2008)

it's just a noise they've programed and activated it via a pedal by the sounds of things man. it's not a 'technique' as such i don't think.


----------



## _detox (Oct 19, 2008)

But every time they would press the pedal, the sound was different, which is what led me to believe it's an effect(s) they're using. Like a natural harmonic with loads of tremolo or something.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 19, 2008)

You can get that from a boss dd7 delay pedal. You have to set the feedback all the way up. 

I like how they use it, its creative.


----------



## Brendan G (Oct 19, 2008)

In that video at 1:20 the only sound that I would perceive as an effect sounds like this YouTube - How to get Gojira sound - Comment avoir un son "gojira"


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 19, 2008)

Brendan G said:


> In that video at 1:20 the only sound that I would perceive as an effect sounds like this YouTube - How to get Gojira sound - Comment avoir un son "gojira"


Thats not what he is talking about.


EDIT: AFAIK hell he could be talking about anything really.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 19, 2008)

Pretty cool.

I've gott abe honest man, the band sounds really cool. Will need to check them out.


----------



## _detox (Oct 20, 2008)

rectifryer said:


> You can get that from a boss dd7 delay pedal. You have to set the feedback all the way up.
> 
> I like how they use it, its creative.



That was it! Thanks dude much. 

I agree, crazy creative idea. It sounds sick live as well.


Glad you liked it Stitch! Their new album is awesome, check out the track Disconnected. I think you'd appreciate it lots.


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Matt Bellamy uses this effect too, as he's done it on live versions of Stockholm Syndrome and I've always wondered how he does it, I think he does it with a combination of a Delay pedal and the Fuzz Factory built inside his guitar. Neat stuff!


----------



## bass_32 (Oct 21, 2008)

sky eats arplane is pretty good i seen them at warp tour 
numbers is my favorite song but some of the effects get on my nerves just like in the new bring me the horizon album
oli uses to much effects on his voice he does even scream anymore there are like three songs that are good off of it but suicide season is horrible
they have good old stuff
i think they have gotten to main stream


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

can't hear it right now, but from the text it seems like it's close to what Buckethead does with the "Galaga Pedal", or that's what I've been calling it.

He has a pedal he hits that emulates the noises from old games like galaga, great show too, he acted like he was shooting the crowd from the end of his guitar.

can't hear it right now, but from the text it seems like it's close to what Buckethead does with the "Galaga Pedal", or that's what I've been calling it.

He has a pedal he hits that emulates the noises from old games like galaga, great show too, he acted like he was shooting the crowd from the end of his guitar.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Feb 27, 2009)

a little delay pedal trick I like to do (more of a loop trick) on a Boss dd6 set it to the loop setting, and play a second of noise, press the pedal down, and release very quickly and it repeats and sounds badass.


----------

